# GLS Race on "The Bear" in Naperville IL (10-12-13)



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

*GLS Race on "The Bear" in Naperville IL (1-11-14)*

*Anyone interested in a Great Lakes Series race on "The Bear" in Naperville IL Saturday, January 11th, 2014  

Hopefully this date will stand firm.

Fat tire, skinny tire and Indy will be on tap. Qualifier and mains for each class.
Edit/Delete Message*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would!


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Unfortunately I forgot that I have to be at a wedding that weekend. How bout Saturday 10-19?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe there is a race at Al's house on 10/19. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That is correct. The memorial race is posted on here.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry will push this back to January. Hard for someone to keep track of races when there is no series identification or locations given.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Will try to be more clear next time.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

*Rescheduled to Saturday January 11th. *


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Count me in. Any cost to race?


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

A race close to home !!?? I'm in ! Same rules that we have been racing with ?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking forward to taking on this track!


----------

